# Laptop Akku Lebenszeit maximieren ... Widersprüche?



## Golgomaph (21. Januar 2018)

*Laptop Akku Lebenszeit maximieren ... Widersprüche?*

Abend,

ich hab mich nach meinem kürzlichen Laptop-Kauf mal umgeschaut und ein wenig eingelesen was Maximierung der modernen Akkus angeht.
Im wesentlich war das auch alles verständlich und nachvollziehbar, Ladezyklen möglichst ausschöpfen, gelegentlich warten bis er sich von alleine ausschaltet um die Ladeelektronik "neu zu kalibrieren". 

Allerdings habe ich vor allem beim Thema "Netzteil dran lassen oder bei 100% abmachen" öfter gelesen, dass moderne Laptops bei 100% automatisch aufhören den Laptop zu laden und auch nicht bei 99% direkt wieder Strom liefern .. eben um die Ladezyklen gering und die Kapazität so lange wie möglich groß zu halten.

Eine meiner Fragen ist jetzt: Wie kann das sein, wenn doch die Ladeanzeige durchgehend 100% anzeigt? Das ist doch ein glatter Widerspruch .. eigentlich müsste der Laptop doch ab dem Erreichen von 100% aufhören zu laden, was zur Folge hätte, dass er trotz Stromanschluss wieder auf z.B. 95% sinkt, oder nicht? 

Oder wird das dann großzügig aufgerundet um den "Otto-Normal-Verbraucher" nicht zu verwirren?


Grüße,
Golgomaph


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2018)

Ist vielleicht auch abhängig vom jeweiligen Gerät und deren Ladezyklusprogrammierung ? Ich habe auch mal gelesen, daß Akkus länger leben sollen wenn man sie nicht komplett  entlädt und nicht komplett auflädt, was Deinen Angaben wiederum widersprechen würde. Man sollte Handys auch nicht über Nacht aufladen, weil die Daueraufladung auf 100% dem Akku schaden würde.

So eine richtig klare Linie scheint das offensichtlich nicht zu geben.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2018)

Mal heißt es "fast auf Null entladen", mal heißt es "auf keinen Fall bis kurz von Null warten" - mal heißt es "nach dem aufladen weg vom Strom", mal heißt es, dass es egal sei... niemand kann das so genau sagen. 

Was aber völliger Käse wäre,: bei zB noch 25% Restakku extra neu laden, weil der Akku nicht zu leer werden darf, aber nur bis 80-90% aufladen, weil angeblich 100% nicht so gut seien. Denn das würde ja bedeuten, dass man absichtlich statt zB 5 Stunden Akku nur 3 Stunden Akkuzeit hat....   und dann kann man diese "Vorsichtsmaßnahmen" auch gleich in die Tonne treten, den Akku direkt immer komplett laden und entladen. Denn dann hat man die 5h Akkulaufzeit und VIELLEICHT, wenn das wirklich schaden sollte, nach einer Weile nur noch 4h und irgendwann in ferner Zukunft mal nur noch 2h Stunden.


Was aber an sich bei modernen Notebooks stets kein Problem sein sollte ist, den Strom dranzulassen. Der Akku wird da NICHT immer weiter aufgeladen, sondern das Laden wird unterbrochen.


----------



## Golgomaph (22. Januar 2018)

> Was aber an sich bei modernen Notebooks stets kein Problem sein sollte ist, den Strom dranzulassen. Der Akku wird da NICHT immer weiter aufgeladen, sondern das Laden wird unterbrochen.



Genau diese Aussage sorgt bei mir für Verwirrung ..



> Eine meiner Fragen ist jetzt: Wie kann das sein, wenn doch die Ladeanzeige durchgehend 100% anzeigt? Das ist doch ein glatter Widerspruch .. eigentlich müsste der Laptop doch ab dem Erreichen von 100% aufhören zu laden, was zur Folge hätte, dass er trotz Stromanschluss wieder auf z.B. 95% sinkt, oder nicht?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (22. Januar 2018)

Also, bei mir ist es aber genau so, wie du dir das im Eingangspost vorstellst. Wenn 100% erreicht sind, steht dann in der Windowstaskleiste 100% verbleiben (Netzbetrieb, wird nicht aufgeladen). Erst, wenn der Akkustand unter 95% fällt, wird wieder nachgeladen. An einem anderen Laptop bei mir auf der Arbeit (ich glaube, Lenovo) wird als Akkuschoneinstellung für den überwiegenden Netzbetrieb 50% Ladung angeboten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2018)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Genau diese Aussage sorgt bei mir für Verwirrung ..


Bei Laptops sind ja Akku und "Strom per Netzstecker" eigentlich getrennt. Das musst Du Dir NICHT so vorstellen, dass der Strom in den Akku geht und von da zum Notebook, und nur weil das Netzteil mehr Strom "sendet" als der Laptop braucht, lädt der Akku auch auf. Sondern der Strom geht in den Laptop, und da hat er dann zwei "Geräte": den eigentlichen Laptop und den Akku. Dann fließt zum einen Strom zum Laptop, damit die CPU&co laufen,  zum anderen zum Akku, damit der in Ruhe lädt. Der Laptop bedient sich aber nicht vom Akku, wenn er "merkt", dass über den Netzstecker genug Strom kommt. Erst wenn da kein Strom kommt, nutzt das Laptop auch den Akku. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob das bei jedem Laptop so ist, aber an sich sollte das IMHO so sein.


Bei nem Smartphone KÖNNTE das anders sein, weil es da ja keinen vorgesehenen "Netzbetrieb" gibt. Aber wenn man das Handy "ausgeschaltet" laden würde, dann sollte es eigentlich scheissegal sein, ob man es nach dem Ende des Aufladens noch weitere Stunden angeschlossen lässt. Was bei nem Handy sein KÖNNTE ist, dass dann in der Tat - wenn es an ist - das Handy immer ein bisschen Akku "frisst" und der Akku wiederum ständig ein kleines bisschen nachgeladen wird. Aber selbst wenn das so ist, muss das nicht heißen, dass der Akku nennenswert schneller "altert" als wenn du das Handy "brav" kurz nach Lade-Ende vom Strom nimmst. Was definitiv NICHT der Fall ist: das Ladeteil gibt nicht weiterhin viel Strom, obwohl das Handy voll ist. Denn wenn Handys voll aufgeladen sind, dann sind die nach ein paar Minuten kalt, auch wenn das Ladeteil noch dran ist. Beim Laden wiederum wird es richtig warm.


und so oder so: wenn man es nicht TOTAL falsch macht, dann hält ein Akku auch eine ganze Weile. D.h. es macht wenig Sinn, nur zB 70% der Akkukapazität zu nutzen, weil man ihn nie ganz leer und nie ganz voll macht, nur damit der Akku vlt nach 5 Jahren immer noch 70% Kapazität hat und nicht nur noch 50%. Denn dann nutzt du ja von Anfang ab absichtlich nur zB 3 statt 5 Stunden Akkulaufzeit, und das nur weil es VIELLEICHT für die Lebensdauer des Akkus etwas besser ist... Was in jedem Falle was bringen soll: Akku bei Netzbetrieb nicht immer drinlassen, aber nicht wegen des Ladens, sondern wegen der ständigen Wärme. Und: falls man den AKku nur selten braucht, dann trotzdem alle 2-4 Wochen mal das Notebook nur per Akku nutzen und den auch mal richtig nutzen.


Mein persönlicher Stand, was optimal sein SOLL: bei den ersten paar Zyklen voll aufladen und fast leer werden lassen.  Aber keine Ahnung, wie wichtig das wirklich ist.


----------



## Golgomaph (23. Januar 2018)

Okay, soweit alles verstanden, danke für die ausführliche Erklärung.

Bei meiner Recherche bin ich auch mal auf eine Forums-Diskussion gestoßen, bei der diskutiert wurde, ob das Entfernen des Akkus bei Netzbetrieb wirklich sinnvoll sei. Unter anderem wurde da als Gegenargument erklärt, dass der Akku bei Netzstrom als Puffer wirken kann der einerseits Spannungsspitzen und "Unreinheiten" des Netzteils bzw. Netzstroms ausgleicht und andererseits den Laptop mit, um es so auszudrücken "unproblematischem" Strom versorgt.

Das würde ja jetzt auch nicht grad dazu passen, dass die Ladeelektronik bei vollem Akku den Strom an diesem vorbei, direkt ins System leitet ... weißt du ob an der Puffer-Sache was dran ist?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2018)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Okay, soweit alles verstanden, danke für die ausführliche Erklärung.
> 
> Bei meiner Recherche bin ich auch mal auf eine Forums-Diskussion gestoßen, bei der diskutiert wurde, ob das Entfernen des Akkus bei Netzbetrieb wirklich sinnvoll sei. Unter anderem wurde da als Gegenargument erklärt, dass der Akku bei Netzstrom als Puffer wirken kann der einerseits Spannungsspitzen und "Unreinheiten" des Netzteils bzw. Netzstroms ausgleicht und andererseits den Laptop mit, um es so auszudrücken "unproblematischem" Strom versorgt.
> 
> Das würde ja jetzt auch nicht grad dazu passen, dass die Ladeelektronik bei vollem Akku den Strom an diesem vorbei, direkt ins System leitet ... weißt du ob an der Puffer-Sache was dran ist?


 Keine Ahnung, ich persönlich habe nur die Erfahrung, dass die ganze Akku- und Ladetechnik in den letzten Jahren so ausgereift geworden ist, dass es eigentlich wirklich egal ist, solange man de Akku nur nicht völlig "komisch" behandelt, immer GANZ leer werden lässt usw. und es ansonsten nur kleine Effekte gibt. Akkus werden halt im Laufe der Zeit "schwächer", aber dass ein Akku zB nach 2 Jahren bei "normaler" Behandlung zB noch 70% seiner Kapazität erreicht, bei "optimaler" aber dann direkt 90%, ist IMHO nicht mehr so.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2018)

Ja, viele Aussagen bzgl. Akkus stammen noch aus früheren Zeiten. Moderne Akkus haben z.B. keinen Memory-Effekt mehr, es ist also völlig egal, bei welchem Kapazitätsstand man sie wieder auflädt. 
Ansonsten gilt bei ihnen, sie altern. D.h. wie oft man sie lädt ist eigentlich auch egal, selbst wenn du einen völlig "neuen" Akku nimmst, kann der schnell hinüber sein, wenn der halt vor fünf Jahren produziert wurde und seither im Schrank lag.


----------



## DaXXes (23. Januar 2018)

Es gibt aber in den erweiterten Energie-Optionen in der Windows-Systemsteuerung eine Einstellmöglichkeit, ab welchem Zustand der Akku nachgeladen werden soll. Dort lässt sich übrigens auch definieren, ab wann Windows den Akku als "bald leer" anzeigen soll.
Die "95% Laden" und "10% leer" sind lediglich Werkseinstellungen von Windows, die nicht  unbedingt den Idealzustand des Akkus widerspiegeln.



JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Also, bei mir ist es aber genau so, wie du dir das im Eingangspost vorstellst. Wenn 100% erreicht sind, steht dann in der Windowstaskleiste 100% verbleiben (Netzbetrieb, wird nicht aufgeladen). Erst, wenn der Akkustand unter 95% fällt, wird wieder nachgeladen. An einem anderen Laptop bei mir auf der Arbeit (ich glaube, Lenovo) wird als Akkuschoneinstellung für den überwiegenden Netzbetrieb 50% Ladung angeboten.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (23. Januar 2018)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Es gibt aber in den erweiterten Energie-Optionen in der Windows-Systemsteuerung eine Einstellmöglichkeit, ab welchem Zustand der Akku nachgeladen werden soll. Dort lässt sich übrigens auch definieren, ab wann Windows den Akku als "bald leer" anzeigen soll.
> Die "95% Laden" und "10% leer" sind lediglich Werkseinstellungen von Windows, die nicht  unbedingt den Idealzustand des Akkus widerspiegeln.


Meines Wissens ist das mit Windows Bordmitteln nicht möglich. Ich finde zum Lademanagement auch nichts in den "erweiterten Einstellungen". Das kommt AFAIK nur von bestimmten Herstellern, wie Lenovo.


----------



## DaXXes (11. Februar 2018)

Wenn der Laptop am Netzkabel hängt, wird dem Akku ja auch kein Strom entnommen. Deshalb bleibt er voll.
Natürlich hat ein Akku eine selbstständige Entladung, aber das dauert einige Tage, um da eine Reduzierung der Kapazität festzustellen. Wenn du ein voll geladenes Notebook (oder Handy) eine Woche lang ausgeschaltet und unbenutzt in der Ecke liegen lässt, wirst du nach dem Einschalten feststellen, dass der Akku dann nur noch auf 90% steht.

Aber diese Eigenentladung ist dennoch so gering, dass du die während der paar Stunden, in denen du vor deinem Laptop sitzt, nicht feststellen kannst.

Abgesehen davon ist ein Akku ein Verschleißteil. Den kann man noch so schonen, der nützt sich immer irgendwie ab. Ist wie mit den Bremsen am Auto: Selbst wenn man mit dem Auto nie fährt, vergammeln die Bremsen und rosten fest.



Golgomaph schrieb:


> Eine meiner Fragen ist jetzt: Wie kann das sein, wenn doch die Ladeanzeige durchgehend 100% anzeigt? Das ist doch ein glatter Widerspruch .. eigentlich müsste der Laptop doch ab dem Erreichen von 100% aufhören zu laden, was zur Folge hätte, dass er trotz Stromanschluss wieder auf z.B. 95% sinkt, oder nicht?


----------

